# Tenten Boats



## rlasta (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand folgenden Online-Händler Tenten Boats?

http://www.tenten-boats.de/

Haben bei dem ein Echolot bestellt, vor ca. 3 Wochen. 
Bisher ist noch nichts gekommen, und auch telefonisch und per Mail konnte dort niemand erreicht werden.

Hat jemand mit diesem Händler schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Weiss jemand etwas über diesen Online-Händler?
Oder hat der mich beschissen...?


----------



## rice (13. September 2008)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

solltest du Vorkasse geleistet haben geh zur polizei un stell Anzeige wegen Betrug!

un jung wenn es billiger war ( Schnäpchen ) und es nicht nen 99,9 Ebay Händeler ist kannst scho gute nacht sagen zu deiner kohle die Abzocke is grade voll im kommen#q


----------



## geklape (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Hallo

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen was aus deiner Bestellung geworden ist ?
Denn ich kenne Tenten eigentlich nur als zuverlässigen Partner. Muß ich sagen das ich auch nur das Geschäft nutze weil der Laden keine 10 Minuten von mir entfernt ist.

Teil mir mal deine Erfahrungen bezüglich der Bestellung mit. Danke

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Merlinrs (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tenten Boats*



rice schrieb:


> solltest du Vorkasse geleistet haben geh zur polizei un stell Anzeige wegen Betrug!
> 
> un jung wenn es billiger war ( Schnäpchen ) und es nicht nen 99,9 Ebay Händeler ist kannst scho gute nacht sagen zu deiner kohle die Abzocke is grade voll im kommen#q



wohl kaum es wird sich keiner die mühe machen so einen
Shop zu erstellen und dann wegen 100-400€ einen betrug machen. Es macht einfach keinen sinn.
Warscheinlich werden die im Urlaub sein oder soviel zu tun haben das Sie es noch nicht geschafft haben.

Und nach 2-3 Wochen würde ich noch keine anzeige machen
sondern per Einschreiben Rückschreiben mal höflich nachfragen.


----------



## Habakuk (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Und? Wie ist die Sache ausgengangen? Habe da auch was bestellt und Vorkasse bezahlt. Warte jetzt auch schon 2 Wochen, obwohl es heißt 1-3 Tage.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Von D nach Il könnt durchaus schwieriger werden und mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen als nur 1-3 Tage


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Ich habe da letztes Jahr auch verschieden Artikel in zwei Posten bestellt und Null Probleme gehabt, im Gegenteil ich wurde sehr ausführlich und gut beraten.


Würde mich auch interessieren ob es sich bei dir aufgelöst hat, dein Problem.


----------



## Habakuk (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

@Denni Lo
In wirklichkeit wohne ich in Rheinland Pfalz. 

@3 2 1 mein Zander
Bist du persönlich da vorbeigefahren, oder hast du dich telefonisch beraten lassen? Habe schon überlegt morgen dahin zu fahren, aber wenn da keiner ist, bin ich 200km umsonst gefahren. Will halt nicht dass meine 400€ drauf gehen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Hast Du mit dem Verkäufer den schon Kontakt aufgenommen? Falls nein solltest Du das dringend nachholen, der Ursprung des Threads liegt mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre zurück  laut WOT ist der Shop iO


----------



## Habakuk (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Ich weiß dass hier 1,5 Jahre dazwischen liegen. Bei der Kontaktaufnahme gibt es Probleme, diese sind es die mich in Zweifel bringen - Mails werden nicht beantwortet und unter der Nummer 0215166181 kann niemand erreicht werden. www.tenten-boats.de

Ich will ja keinen Streß machen und vielleicht bin ich zu ungeduldig, aber das suspekte ist - wenn man sich die professionelle Shopsite von Tenten Boats anschaut -, dass sich da keiner meldet.

wer/was ist WOT?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass hier 1,5 Jahre dazwischen liegen. Bei der Kontaktaufnahme gibt es Probleme, diese sind es die mich in Zweifel bringen - Mails werden nicht beantwortet und unter der Nummer 0215166181 kann niemand erreicht werden. www.tenten-boats.de
> 
> Ich will ja keinen Streß machen und vielleicht bin ich zu ungeduldig, aber das suspekte ist - wenn man sich die professionelle Shopsite von Tenten Boats anschaut -, dass sich da keiner meldet.
> 
> *wer/was ist WOT*?




*Web of Trust*

Browser Plugin, welches die Vertrauenswürdigkeit von Websites bewertet. (kann man auch selbst bewerten, wenn man angemeldet ist)


#h#h#h


----------



## Habakuk (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Danke für die Info


----------



## henrik083 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

hallo
sag mal wie ist deine sache da ausgegangen?ich erstatte morgen anzeige gegen den händler habe da anfang april ein boot bestellt den rest kannst du dir denken...
gruß henrik


----------



## Silver-SVR (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Hi @ all,

habe meine Bestellung bei Tenten-Boats, nach fast 5 Wochen erhalten.Lieferzeiten waren bei meinen Artikeln, von 1-3 Tagen angegeben.
Hatte aber nach Kontaktaufnahme per E-Mail und Telefon, nie einen Ruckruf oder Antwort erhalten. 
Fazit: Ware erhalten , sehr lange Wartezeit = schlechter Shop 

Grüße,

Silver


----------



## Habakuk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Ich habe meine Ware ebenfalls nach 4 Wochen erhalten. Es gab bis dahin leider keine Antwort auf meine EMail. Telefonisch konnte auch ich niemanden erreichen. Schade, die Preise sind ok, wenn der Shop besser kommunizieren würde, dann wäre es ok.

Naja, hauptsache die Sachen sind jetzt da und mein Geld ist nicht verschwunden.

Gruß
Habakuk


----------



## dorisan (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

ich warte auch seit 19-5-2011 auf eine ankerleine im wert von 
€ 35,00.....heut hab ich drohmail über die webadresse abgesetzt,  auf normale mails und telefonanrufe wird nicht geantwortet...
ist ein echter sch****laden

gruss
theo


----------



## WW-F (12. September 2011)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema "Tenten-Boats" kann ich euch nur Empfehlen, Finger weg!
Wir haben am 08.08.2011 ein Echolot bestellt (natürlich per Vorkasse), nach anfänglichen sehr netten und gut beratenen Kontakt ist jetzt, 6 Wochen später, keinerlei Kontakt zur Firma mehr möglich. Hatte nun noch einen letzten Versuch gestartet in Form eines Einschreiben, mit der Bitte sich bei mir zu melden - leider ohne Erfolg. 
Nun läuft seit Freitag eine Strafanzeige und wir werden sehen was raus kommt.

Schade...

Habt Ihr noch weitere Erfahrungen mit diese komischen Firma??


----------



## Larsen (28. November 2011)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Hallo Leute,
Tenten Boats....habe Scheinwerfer bestellt und natürlich keine Reaktion wann und wo meine Ware bleibt.Habe heute nochmal eine Mail an die Fa.gesendet da tel.keiner zu erreichen ist.
Hätte ich mal vorher im AB gelesen naja..
Werde morgen Anzeige erstatten wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme.
Wohnt da nicht jemand in der Nähe? Es wird Zeit diesen Leuten endlich mal das Handwerk zu legen bevor sie noch mehr Leute be*******n.


----------



## Larsen (28. November 2011)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Habe soeben Antwort auf meine Droh Mail bekommen.Komisch das sie tel.nicht zu erreichen waren und auch auf meine anderen Mails nicht reagiert haben.Muss ich denn erst mit einer Anzeige drohen bevor reagiert wird.Ich hoffe die Fa.versucht mal eineige Dinge richtig zu stellen im eignen Interesse.Ich warte jetzt nicht mehr auf meine Ware sondern auf mein Geld.

hier die Mail der netten Fa.,

zu 1: Artikel trifft diese Woche wieder neu ein. Können Sie von uns aber nicht mehr bekommen. Auftrag wurde durch uns  storniert,
         weil  Leute wie Sie, solche Verleumdungen in Umlauf bringen. Uns gibt es seit 35 Jahren und es liegt nicht in unserem Interesse unsere Kunden zu betrügen oder zu hintergehen.
         Unsere Lieferzeitangabe ist ca. 3-5 Werktage nach Zahlungseingang und wenn der Artikel vergriffen ist, kann es auch ein mal  paar Tage länger dauern. 
zu 2: Geld wurde bereits heute  retouniert.


----------



## l889 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!! Hier ist dringend Vorsicht geboten! Der Laden nimmt immer noch  fleißig Vorkassebeträge an und versendet nicht! Keine Reaktionen auf E-Mail oder Telefonanrufe.

Die "professionelle" Webseite trügt da. Es handelt sich nach meinen Erfahrungen um einen hochgradig unseriösen Laden.

Wer hier Vorkasse leistet ist sein Geld los. Ich werde es über eine Anzeige bei der Polizei + Anwalt versuchen.

Ich hoffe, das ist OK, wenn ich hier meine persönliche Erfahrung mit Tenten teile.


----------



## Norwayfisherman (21. März 2014)

*Achtung!! Es gibt wieder Problem mit Tenten-Boats*

Hallo
Leider habe ich nicht vorher gegoogelt. Die Seite http://tenten-boats.de macht ja nicht von vorneherein ein nicht vertauenswürdigen Eindruck. Der täuscht jedoch gewaltig. Am 19.2. für ca. 150€ Bootsartikel bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt, ist ja so üblich bei Auslandsbestellungen. Seither Funkstille. ca 60 x angerufen, rund 20 x auf den AB gesprochen. Mails werden ebenso ignoriert. 
Ich kann nur Jedem raten Hände weg von tenten-boats.de 

Gruss Beat


----------



## Norwayfisherman (21. März 2014)

*AW: Tenten Boats*

Man glaubt es kaum letzen Mittwoch habe ich doch tatsächlich eine Mail gekriegt von denen. 

Wegen dringenden Angelegenheiten konnt ich ihnen nicht Antworten... Blabla 
Sie hätten nun einen Teil des Materials für den Rest wollten sie mir etwas anderes aufschwatzen was ich nicht bestellt hatte. Ich könne auch zurücktreten vom Kauf falls ich das wünsche, und ob ich das wünsche. 

Habe postwendend zurückgeschrieben dass ich vom Kauf zurücktrete. Danach bekam ich eine Mail bei der ich laut rauslachen musste, nicht weil es mich gefreut hat, sondern dass man so doof sein kann so etwas zu schreiben.

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,

wir entsprechen Ihrem Wunsch und erstatten Ihnen den Betrag retour. Zur weiteren Bearbeitung wurde der Vorgang an die Buchhaltung weiter gereicht. Sobald der Vorgang von uns abgeschlossen ist, werden wir Ihnen eine Bestätigung zukommen lassen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Angelika Tenten

Buchhaltungsabteilung??? :vik:Hahaha Ich glaube es ist hinlänglich bekannt, wieviele Personen dort arbeiten.. Wenn einer wegen dringenden Angelegenheiten abwesend ist, steht die Firma still, aber grosskotzig eine Buchhaltungsabteilung vorschieben. Ist aber halt auch wieder eine Möglichkeit alles wiedemal auf die lange Bank zu schieben. 

Nun ja, ich bin ja ein geduldiger Mensch, ich habe ja so genügend Zeit "Werbung" für Tenten-Boats zu machen. Zufälligerweise bin ich auch noch in anderen Foren unterwegs. Da sind sie sicher auch interessiert wie Tenten-Boats geschäftet. 

@Tenten Clan: ich weiss Sie lesen hier mit, ich hoffe es gefällt Ihnen was sie hier lesen. #d


----------

